# Time between turns



## rtjw (Apr 5, 2005)

I have noticed lately that sometimes it may be a week in between turnings for me. I may do a pen one day but not do another one for 3 or 4 days. What is your average time that you dont turn anything? And what is the reason for not turning?


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Apr 5, 2005)

I try to spend Thursday afternoon and Friday and some on Saturday in the shop but because of my calling I sometimes missed as much as 1 1/2 weeks.  This has become more like therapy for me and sometimes I look for ways to sneek into the shop for an hour on every day.


----------



## WoodChucker (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm in the shop 7 days a week but not always to turn pens. I guess it would be every 2 or 3 days I turn pens.


----------



## KKingery (Apr 5, 2005)

I was turning a pen every day, but since my new job started, I'm down to turning about every three days now. I'll spend an evening drilling blanks, etc...then turn about 1 or 2 pens as evenings allow. Even my time here is now limited.


----------



## Gary (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm in the shop most of every weekend and one or two nights during the week. I make pens about 1/3 of the time.


----------



## opfoto (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't have a set schedule. As time permits... I steal an hour or so to cut, drill, glue blanks. Even tho I use CA, I wait 2-3 days before I can start turning.


----------



## jckossoy (Apr 5, 2005)

I try to get down to my workshop at least once a week, but it doesn't always work out.  Anybody want to lend me some time so that I can go turn some pens, bread knives, and stoppers?


----------



## tipusnr (Apr 5, 2005)

I've been puttering around the shop for a couple of weeks now.  Glueing up custom blanks, cleaning, reorganizing, moving things up to the garage for the summer.  I just don't feel comfortable working on the lathe right now...don't know what it is about either.  I have orders to fill but find myself turning off the light and going to do other things.

Then Thursday night I sprained my left thumb (left-handed) and the swelling is just now going down.

Life has been one challenge after another ever since the Christmas ice storm flooded a large portion of my basement.  Then the sidewall let go on my right rear tire and AAA dropped my truck off the jack twice trying to change it (no damage done). Cost me two tires.  After that came the new washing machine which was delivered on the first day of my vacation last week. Now I feel I'm being pulled into politics at my local turning club (and I HATE being involved in politics).

Saturday is my grand-daughter's 1st birthday party - life has to get better!

Sorry about the long answer to a short question!!


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 5, 2005)

I am in the shop 3-4 nights a week, allways working on something.
Even take my naps in there [)]
Weekends and daylight are for other things. []


----------



## Daniel (Apr 5, 2005)

Bill, the best thing about a bad day, Averages are on your side for a better tomorrow.
I turn very sporadically. long stretches of nothing but when I do hit the shop it is for hours and hours sometimes days on end. I have been known to spend more than 40 hours in one week in my shop. then nothing for a couple of months. tallied 9 hours last sunday.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 5, 2005)

Now that I'm working again---a mixed blessing after being off work for 7 months---but, really need to keep working for a few more years---I'm lucky to get out in the shop once or twice a week---but, am trying to get out more often little by little.  Am working on a couple new pens right now I hope to get posted in the next week or so.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Apr 5, 2005)

I am lucky to get in the shop one to two times a week. The darn job keeps getting in my way. Oh well only 8 more years if uncle sam dosen't change it.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 6, 2005)

We turn Mon. thru Fri. in class. Either myself or students on lathes all period. I turn something every day. Either on mini or large lathe.


----------



## tomwojeck (Apr 6, 2005)

I may turn 2 or 3 days a week, as family time and other projects permit.  Right now I'm making a queen anne end table for the boss so even when I'm in the shop, I don't have much turning time lately.


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 6, 2005)

I am in the shop just about every day.. don't always turn every day.. but doing something... 
With my farm market booth coming up, I am turning a lot more now than usual, probably 3-4 days a week... need to get inventory set aside... 
Of course now that the shop has been insulated and can be heated, the temps are in the 60's and today is supposed to hit almost 80... well at least I know I will be able to work next winter... LOL..


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Apr 6, 2005)

I finally got back into the shop on Saturday. Haven't done any pens though I turned two three-piece walking sticks for one of my employees and taught my girlfriend how to turn a bottle stopper. Spent 2 hours this evening scrolling toys for our clubs "Toys for Kids" project.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 7, 2005)

I've been in my LITTLE basement shop once a day for the last week or so.  Problem is that most of that time is putting finish on a pen!  I'm going to do one more coat on my current project, and then prep two more blanks for turning.

I'm gearing up for a shop-renewal!  Gonna get all of that "stored-junk" out of the way, clean and rearrange the shop, make some storage cabinets, and make SOME ROOM!!!!

UH OH!!!  Springtime!  Fishing/Shooting season!!!  OK, make bullets one day a week, turn/finish two or three days a week, fish one/two days....  We camp/shoot on the weekend...  I may be able to get a handle on this!

Good news is, the shop is always in the basement, and it is never too wet or too hot or too cold!!!

I think I'll be OK!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 7, 2005)

With gas prices so high and me living a number of miles outside of town, I am reducing how often I fire up the truck for small errands. Which means I do not leave the house sometimes two or three days a week. When I'm home I try to divide my time between writing and the shop or yard. When my seat and eyes get tired of being in front of the computer, I'll get up and go into the shop to do something. Sometimes I'll turn a small weed pots or glue up blanks for pens. When the need to be creative or relax comes over me I'll turn something. Seeing a hunk of raw wood become an attractive item, whether it's a vase, duck call or pen is very theraputic for me. If that doesn't work, I'll get back on the computer and "rant" on penturners.org. [] (Hi Wayne [] )


----------



## jrc (Apr 8, 2005)

I turn between 3 and 7 days a week and I'm starting to get backed up on orders already.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 9, 2005)

I have two weekdays off and work weekends, so I turn one or two pens on each day off.


----------



## Tim (Apr 9, 2005)

I turn 1 to 2 pens a week but would like to get more done.  I'm starting to build up a supply of materials and kits so I have no excuse.

And I like the idea of taking naps in my shop.  Penworks, I like the way you think!

Tim


----------

